# need military/tactical style pen



## Mi6 (May 13, 2006)

Hi folks,

I very much like this style of pens. Somthing like military/tactical style. But these Duponts are unfortunatly too expencive for me. One, is about $1000.
Can you suggest me some other pens with this style?
(please without Fisher pens)

Thanks.


----------



## airrat (May 13, 2006)

They are nice looking.  $1k each WOW.  I like that lighter personally. [](no I dont smoke)


----------



## terrymiller (May 13, 2006)

Are you looking to buy one or make one of them.  If you are looking to make one you could possible accomplish the same look by using a gunstock checkering tool.  It may even be possible to do in aluminum not sure though.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (May 13, 2006)

What about a tactile kit with a "no finish" african blackwood. As some of you may remember I tried the black corian w/ satin black kit but I couldn't get a good matte look without being scratched. Could try something like that again..?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 13, 2006)

The $1000.00 includes a satellite spy radio, laser rangefinder and mini anti-tank rocket. [:0][]


----------



## Johnathan (May 13, 2006)

$1,000.00 for a pen! What a steal![] I'm sure you could create somethign similar. I would suggest looking into the checkering tool.


----------



## Skye (May 13, 2006)

Cool pen but on the blush it's worth more like $100 than $1000.


----------



## redfishsc (May 13, 2006)

This pen below is a slimline with black epoxy. The wood is crosscut Lignum Vitae, which looks a lot more like cammo than I'd expected. I wish I hadn't blown out the second blank. The black is phenolic, but any black plastic type (acrylic) would work fine and likely be a heckuva lot easier to turn than phenolic. Just has a military look to me, I didn't intend to make it that way but it certainly came out that way. Not quite what you posted, though.


----------



## leehljp (May 13, 2006)

That pen looks like something btboone would/could make.


----------



## redfishsc (May 13, 2006)

There's not much made of metal that btboone couldn't make. 

Good thought Lee. 

Mi6, look up btboone in the member list and email him, I'm sure he can help you come up with something.


----------



## Nolan (May 13, 2006)

Try a nerling (spelling) tool. It is a tool that I used in the machine shop (when I was a kid) to make tool handles. They make the cross / hatched pattern like you have on a ratchet. Made to use on lathe and depending on the lathe and material used bet you could make it look like that.
Nolan


----------



## Randy_ (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Johnathan_
> <br />$1,000.00 for a pen! What a steal![]



Personally, I think they are a little overpriced??  IIRC, the government only pays $78 for hammers and $450 for toilet seats.  []


----------



## Mannsj (May 14, 2006)

I am a retired Soldier who is fortunate enough to now have a job that allows me to still work with Soldiers. I have made some pens for my military co-workers in the past, but now with the ACU uniform change the larger pen styles don't fit in the pen pocket. 

I brought in some slim lines in black TN and bocote bodies. They were a hit. 

Steve


----------



## PenWorks (May 14, 2006)

Well....you can join the Military and I bet they would give you a military pen for free.
or walk in the pen shop with that Walther, and I am sure you would get a heckofa discount [] 
But I really do need that lighter []
It's not cheap if you wanna be 007 !!


----------



## Mi6 (May 14, 2006)

Thanks guys to all your opinions and suggestions.
Especially thanks to PenWorks and Rifleman for their humour. [8D]

Cheers

P.S. and for the lighter, I think, I saw somewhere for about $500, but no 100% sure.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mi6_
> <br />Thanks guys to all your opinions and suggestions.
> Especially thanks to PenWorks and Rifleman for their humour. [8D]
> 
> ...



The lighter is available at the James Bond resale shop. Poison darts are extra.


----------



## thetalbott4 (May 14, 2006)

Lets see...if you got the right caliber Walther you could press a nib in the barrel. It would hold 13 or 14 refills, and they make cool carry pouches for them. Probably not a great pen to take to the bank though, unless your the teller.


----------



## redfishsc (May 14, 2006)

If you opt for a fully-automatic version you can write without having to touch the paper, just hose out some ink in the general direction of where you want to write. 

Though I must say that a matching set of Walther pen, pencil, and letter opener would be jam-up. Maybe a peppermill (get me the fully automatic there too).


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />If you opt for a fully-automatic version you can write without having to touch the paper, just hose out some ink in the general direction of where you want to write.
> 
> Though I must say that a matching set of Walther pen, pencil, and letter opener would be jam-up. Maybe a peppermill (get me the fully automatic there too).


You'll need a class II license to be able to write with it!

.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />Lets see...if you got the right caliber Walther you could press a nib in the barrel. It would hold 13 or 14 refills, and they make cool carry pouches for them. Probably not a great pen to take to the bank though, unless your the teller.



The Walther pictured would give a whole new meaning to "Comfort Grip".


----------



## Fangar (May 15, 2006)

If I were to set out to recreate that pen not as a copy, but in essence, I would use aluminum.  Possibly a European Tactile, maybe a custom centerband.  There is a tool available called a "Knurling Bar" (Checkering is the effect, but more refers to wooden applications).  The problem is that the Knurling can only be done on a metal lathe from what I have heard as it is a mounted system.  A friend of mine has one.

The final pen would be flat black powdercoated.  

I might just do one now.

Fangar


----------



## redfishsc (May 15, 2006)

Can you make me the peppermill?[]


----------



## terrymiller (May 15, 2006)

Fangar you may be able to use the checkering tools as well on the aluminum.  Some gunstocks are made out of Ipe which from what I understand is one of the hardest woods to work.


----------



## redfishsc (May 15, 2006)

Terry, you are right about Ipe. I have some ipe pen blanks, the stuff turns just fine but does it EVER wear out a bandsaw blade. 


Friends of mine who are home builders use ipe as a deck material, makes a very pretty deck, but they have to predrill holes for **nails**, the nail gun just splits the stuff. Then again that porch will outlast the house (and the ipe would outlast the TiN coating on the pen). 


Makes a decent slimline, particularly without a finish.


----------



## Fangar (May 16, 2006)

I got started today.  Cut and drilled the aluminum... ordered the flat black PC.  Should be fun.  Might hate it, but I know I can sell it. []

Fangar


----------

